# radeon 9600SE probs

## Darius4all

I'm having problems with my ati card, games are slow, glxgears gives me a crappy framerate, quake 3 is jerky etc ....

I've tested all I found on the forums, guides and else but nothing solved my problem.

I give you my config and some outputs for help :

ati-driver : 3.2.8-r2

xfree : 4.3.0-r6

config : athlon tbird 1400, radeon 9600SE, abit KR7A.

```

glxgears 

3287 frames in 5.0 seconds = 657.400 FPS

3260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 652.000 FPS

3271 frames in 5.0 seconds = 654.200 FPS

3293 frames in 5.0 seconds = 658.600 FPS

3287 frames in 5.0 seconds = 657.400 FPS

3304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 660.800 FPS

```

```
glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9600SE Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, 

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query, 

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

```

my XF86config :

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/home/darius/.fonts/artwiz-aleczapka"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-132

    VertRefresh 50-200

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4151

    Screen 0

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

help me I'm getting mad with this stuff.

----------

## Templer

lol, posted the same problem a few minutes ago

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202910

----------

## Darius4all

up   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Darius4all

pliz help

----------

## Templer

i found this link:

http://ist-socrates.berkeley.edu/~shiro/linux_hardware.html

 *Quote:*   

> ATI Radeon 9600se video card
> 
>     Works, with significant setup hassles. Tested on with kernel 2.6.0-2.6.7, Xfree86-4.3 and X.Org6.7, Slackware 9.1 and 10.0., nforce motherboard with agp8x.
> 
>     If you want accelerated video, you've got no choice but to use the proprietary ATI drivers. 2D and 3D hardware acceleration works - glxgears runs at 950 fps, fgl_glxgears at 200 fps at default resolution. I haven't been able to improve things, and I've tried several versions of the drivers, several different cvs dates for the DRI sources, and just about anything else I could think of. Hopefully it will improve someday.
> ...

 

----------

## Darius4all

thx but that doesn't help very much  :Sad: 

----------

## Sqeaky

did you remember to "opengl-update ati" after you installed everything. IMHO, I disagree with claims that there is a huge hassle setting up ati drivers in gentoo, there may be a different process to go through to se them up but it seems no more difficult to me.

----------

## Darius4all

yes I did that, but that changes nothing.

----------

## iplayfast

noticed that ati has new drivers on their site. 3.11

You aren't alone.

----------

## Templer

tnx very much, glxgears has dropped from 800 to 600 :S. But my ut2004 benchmark went from 15 to 25 with the new drivers. And ET is better too, but still much worse than in WinXP  :Sad: 

----------

